# RTV 1100 / Boss V install questions



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm installing the Boss 6.6 V on a 2011 Kubota 1100 RTV. 

Those that are running this setup, a couple of questions.

Where did you mount the solenoid, and where did you run the cable into the cab?

I tried pulling the boot away from the steering column, but couldn't fit the plug through.

Any other suggestions?


----------

